# wine oder xwine oder winex???

## Yonathan

hallo.

ich will meine win-spiele auch mal unter gentoo spielen. mitlerweile habe ich rausgefunden, dass ich dafür wine brauche. die frage ist nur, welches? wenn man im portage mit emerge -s wine sucht, dann bekommt man 8 pakete, die man installieren kann, unteranderem eben auch:

app-emulation/wine

app-emulation/XWine

pp-emulation/winex

was benötige ich??? wie installiere ich das benötigte??? gibt es da irgendwo ein deutsches manual für???

thx.

yona

----------

## Blackdream

wine = das gute alte wein geigent für die wenigsten Spiele 

WineX = veraltet benutzt lieber cedega (gibts nich im tree aber zB hier http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45 damit sollte aber dann einige Spiele mehr gehen  :Wink: 

die open-files sind aber nicht so gut wie die Biniaries die du dir aber kaufen musst  :Wink: 

----------

## Yonathan

das klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht, aber gibt es auch noch andere programme, mit denen sowas möglich ist?

gruß.

yona

----------

## bll0

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> das klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht, aber gibt es auch noch andere programme, mit denen sowas möglich ist?
> 
> 

 

Ja, Windows.  :Wink: 

Im ernst: Es gibt nicht mehr Windows Emulatoren unter Linux. Vielleicht noch Crossoveroffice (das aber auch auf Cedega basiert), aber da musst du Geld bezahlen. Auf der Homepage von denen ist es aber moeglich sich eine 30 Tage Testversion runterzuladen. Mit Crossover ist es sehr sehr sehr einfach, Windows Software zum laufen zu bringen. Wie es mit Spielen aussieht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

----------

## Blackdream

Für die kaufversion gibt es eine lister der unterstützen spiele http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/ namen des spieles eingeben und es kommt ob und ab welcher Verison es unterstürzt wird  :Wink: 

----------

## Yonathan

hmm... das sind ja eine menge spiele... ok, dann werde ich mal schauen, wie ich das installiere und dann mal testen. vielleicht kaufe ich mir dann auch die binaries *seufz* erstmal raffen und installieren *g*

lg.

yona

----------

## Yonathan

Hmm...

habe mal auf der seite von Cedega/Wine geschaut.

da steht unter punkt 2 folgendes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Preparations
> 
> Needed apps, packages, libraries:
> ...

 

einen teil der pakete habe ich ja gefunden, doch bei

libjpeg <-- ist das dieses paket --> media-libs/jpeg <-- ? libpng gibt es, aber eben nicht libjpeg

Mesa <-- ist das das paket: --> media-libs/mesa <-- ? das ist aber masked

SDL <-- welches paket ist da zu nehmen? da kommt eine lange liste, wenn man das mit emerge -s sdl sucht...

hat jemand mit dem programm erfahrung und kann mir nen tipp geben, bzw sagen, welch pakete das sind?

wozu werden die devel-pakete gebraucht? die habe ich nicht gefunden  :Sad: 

----------

## rokaef

wieso macht ihr nicht einfach 

```
emerge cedega
```

----------

## Yonathan

weil da oben irgenwo steht, dass es nicht im portage drin ist, sondern extern runtergeladen und installiert werden muss. 

darum mache ich kein emerge cedega und darum habe ich es auch noch nicht ausprobiert, ob es überhaupt geht....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# emerge cedega
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

wie man sieht, kommt man um die manuelle installation nicht rum....

----------

## blice

Wenn bei Transgaming die 5 Euro zahlt, darf man sich die cedega-i386.tar.bz runterladen, 

das file nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren

und dann emerge cedega

um ein spiel zu installieren, einfach ne win-Cd ins laufwerk, die install.exe mit cedega öffnen

dann ist im KDE-menü ein neues Untermenür, das dem Startmenü von Win sehr stark ähnelt..

----------

## Yonathan

schön und gut, doch braucht man für das bezahlen der besagten 5 euro eine kreditkarte, über die ich nicht verfüge...  :Sad:  mal davon abgesehen, dass man da ein abo eingeht O_o

----------

## murray

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> schön und gut, doch braucht man für das bezahlen der besagten 5 euro eine kreditkarte, über die ich nicht verfüge...  mal davon abgesehen, dass man da ein abo eingeht O_o

 

Man kann Cedega jetzt auch bei http://ixsoft.de erwerben und da braucht man keine Kreditkarte  :Wink: 

----------

## Yonathan

kostet dafür aber auch eine ecke mehr...

naja... wir werden sehen. gibt noch genug zu tun hier auf dem system, bevor ich mich den spielen zuwende. muss noch viel lesen und lernen  :Smile:  dann sehen wir weiter.

vielen dank für alle tips und hilfen.

lg. yona

----------

## chrib

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> kostet dafür aber auch eine ecke mehr...

 

Nicht viel, bei Transgaming direkt kostet ein 3 Monatsabo 15 US-Dollar (bei jetzigem aktuellen Wechselkurs 11,58 Euro), bei ixsoft kostet das drei Monatsabo 15 Euro.

Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Auf die Game-Datenbank bei Transgaming würde ich nicht allzuviel Wert legen. Selbst Spiele die da als unterstützt aufgeführt werden, laufen nicht imer (aktuelles Beispiel bei mir KotoR und KotoR II).

----------

## Yonathan

für einen 3 monats-acc braucht man aber ne kreditkarte bei transgaming... das ist ja genau der haken an der sache.

ich spiele überwiegend rollenspiele wie baldur's gate. die müssten eigentlich unterstützt werden. wenn nicht, habe ich hier im forum jemanden gefunden, der ne lösung für diese rollenspiele hat  :Smile: 

trotzdem vielen dank.

lg. yona

----------

## TheCurse

Baldur's Gate läuft unter wine, da brauchst du nix zu bezahlen. Würde ich bei deinen Spielen erstmal versuchen.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## Yonathan

dann werde ich das mal machen und schauen, dass ich hier im forum ein

howto für wine finde, mit dem ich das installieren, einrichten und dann mal spielen kann  :Smile:  ich meine irgendwo sowas gesehen zu haben.

vielen dank soweit.

yona

----------

## chrib

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> dann werde ich das mal machen und schauen, dass ich hier im forum ein
> 
> howto für wine finde, mit dem ich das installieren, einrichten und dann mal spielen kann  ich meine irgendwo sowas gesehen zu haben.
> 
> 

 

Ich bin mal so freundlich und verweis Dich auf: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-243593.html

HTH

Christian

----------

## Yonathan

vielen dank.

diesen link kenne ich schon.

ich meine eigentlich ganz allgemein ein howto für wine.

werde es gleich emergen und dann mal weitersuchen

----------

